# Need a Website



## rickeyl (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey All,<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Just to let everyone know, there is a way to get your business on the World Wide Web without breaking the bank. I build and host websites on my server at a fraction of the cost of the big name companies. I don't try to get rich at this because it's mostly a hobby but satisfaction is guaranteed. I offer 24/7 support even if I'm fishing. Any kind of website from complete Ecommerce to a church website, I can build it to your satisfaction. I don't have several knuckle heads sitting behind computers playing games all day as I do most all the work my self. If you are interested, visit my site at http://rljwebhosting.com or call me at 334-578-1438 or 334-804-8572. You can also PM me here.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------

